

Learn more about fundraising with SFHN on June 27 - lowglow

SFHN is throwing a really great event aimed at entrepreneurs and hackers wanting to learn more about raising a seed round. We have awesome and experienced panelists lined up to share with you their knowledge and insight.<p>Click here to RSVP and get your tickets: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;14MFqpB<p>I look forward to seeing everyone at our event! Thanks for your support in helping make the community strong and awesome!<p>-dan
======
tjarratt
This is going to be at the Pivotal Labs office, right? I can't wait, that's an
amazing venue for this!

------
ndcrandall
I am looking forward to this as we are preparing to raise a seed round. I'll
be driving from Palo Alto to SF so if you're interested in carpooling, email
me (in profile) next week.

~~~
lowglow
Thanks so much for posting this. Let me know if I can help you out in any way.

------
lowglow
Clickable link: [http://bit.ly/14MFqpB](http://bit.ly/14MFqpB)

------
jdavid
I am looking forward to this event. I hope to see everyone there.

------
lowglow
This is for the San Francisco Hacker News meetup group!

